# FreeBSD/Mikrotik/AR9580



## zorge1982 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. I bought miniPCIe cart Mikrotik R11e-5Hnd for connect it to Intel D2500CC motherboard for expand my home router ability. But system does not see any new devices, I either can't find anything in dmesg logs, `ipconfig` is empty. Say, maybe this chipset is not supported? 
I have tried on 8.3-RELEASE and PC-BSD 9.2-RELEASE 11. Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 30, 2014)

Refer to https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport. Look for the Heading "Chipsets I'll be working on":


```
I'll be working on these chipsets once bugs/issues in the above are sorted out.
AR93xx, AR94xx, AR95xx, AR96xx - the descriptor handling and data path modifications are in -HEAD; the HAL is now open source. See] dev/ath_hal(4)/AR9300 for more information.
```
Probably best to ask this question on the freebsd-hardware@freebsd.org mailing list for an update to the latest status of AR9580 support. At this point it seems like a WIP.


----------

